# Portrait camera/studio



## dcm (Jan 5, 2015)

Now that's a *portrait camera/studio.*

The *backstory* is also interesting:

"Close is known for both his photorealistic paintings of celebrities as well as his large-scale gridded portraits made up of rings of abstract rings of color. The artist also suffers from face blindness, making his lifelike portraits even more remarkable."


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 5, 2015)

brings me back to my 4x5 days when i thought 8x10 view cameras were crazy... good lord... at least with a screen that big he cant miss focus


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 6, 2015)

Very neat!


----------



## jepabst (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty cool look at large format setup. I missed the non-digital days.


----------

